

Share your early stage startup - akos

Got anything you&#x27;ve been working on in the last few weeks&#x2F;months? Go ahead give us a short demo of it!
What does it do? What problem does it solve? When will it launch?
======
ninthfrank07
See what the people and organizations you care about prefer.
[http://www.photoficient.com/](http://www.photoficient.com/)

Basically you follow people and ask them questions that they can only answer
by voting for one of two alternatives. Each alternative is illustrated with a
photo that you upload.

The vision is that whenever you want to compare something (for example Xbox
One vs PS4), you create a "match" on Photoficient. Debating happens outside
Photoficient. Photoficient is only about voting. So even if you post your
match on multiple social networks (Twitter, Hacker News, Reddit, Facebook,
Google+, etc) you would be able to see who voted for a particular alternative
within the people and organizations you follow on Photoficient.

It's a Rails 4 app. The source is available on Github:
[https://github.com/frabrunelle/photoficient](https://github.com/frabrunelle/photoficient).
Feel free to open an issue to request a feature or to describe a bug.

------
brotchie
Portal Charts ([http://portalcharts.com/](http://portalcharts.com/)) Sync your
MetaTrader 4 Forex charts to your phone in under 60 seconds. Beta testing at
the moment.

The majority of retail foreign exchange (Forex) traders trade using the
MetaTrader 4 platform. Traders love marking up their charts with all manner of
custom indicators. There is currently no straight forward way to view your
desktop charts on your smart phone. Portal Charts solves this problem.

We managed to cut 60+ seconds off our original process by letting users sync
their smart phones with their desktops using QR codes.

Video of sub-60 install and sync with QR code scan:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLmfioKOyPs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLmfioKOyPs).

------
shalstvedt
Over the last 6 months or so I've been working with a small team to solve your
email overload problem. We do this by fusing pattern recognition and data
visualization in a cloud-powered mobile client that we call "Sailbox".
Basically, our "secret sauce" prioritizes and separates incoming messages into
semantically-related contextual groups; then, you can visually navigate the
contextual space and easily swipe to take action on a group of related
messages. The product isn't quite demo-worthy yet, we're still building out
architecture, but it's close and I thought it would be worth mentioning here.

Sailbox is beginning early testing soon. If this is intriguing to you, please
feel free to drop us a line at hello@solnovus.com and, well, say hello.

------
tech-dragon
The repo on my local box goes by the name of "Sledge". The name is still TBD,
hoping for an inspirational moment.

Its a specialized 'cloud in a box' type stack. Primary goal is to allow for
scale applications that don't normally scale well inside a single machine, and
scale them out until you hit the limits of your machine. Perfect examples are
third party binary programs that assume you can only run one instance, or
processes that need a lock on some kind of interface or file in order to
function. I've had a few interested parties that want to see how it pans out.

Release... well i plan to demo it out in public for the first time while I'm
at Pycon AU in Hobart (not a presenter just going to be there & showing anyone
who's interested)

------
revorad
Gini ([http://getgini.com](http://getgini.com)) is a social spreadsheet app.
I'm taking one single use case of Google docs - making lists collaboratively -
and making it super awesome. Think of it like a Github of spreadsheets.

Here's a rough roadmap of features - [http://getgini.com/lists/152-priority-
features](http://getgini.com/lists/152-priority-features)

And here's an excellent topical example of a crowdsourced list -
[http://getgini.com/google-reader-alternatives](http://getgini.com/google-
reader-alternatives)

Please sign up, make a list or two and give me feedback.

------
srid68
I am building a Cross-Platform Hybrid Mobile API Runtime for packaging
Html/C#/Lua Apps into Android/IOS, where the device functionality like
Bluetooth, NFC, Push is accessible using Ajax Web Services. Unfortunately,
Mobile Browser/WebView sucks in low end android phones, though it is good in
IOS

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=arshu.appgrid....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=arshu.appgrid.v1)

To overcome the performance problem have to eliminate the browser with a
OpenGL Renderer which can render GUI generated using HTML, which i have
started building, but still a long way to go.

------
mneumegen
The majority a CMS's are overkill for a simple website, Cloud Cannon turns
Dropbox into a CMS you can setup in seconds. We launched a week ago -
[http://cloudcannon.com](http://cloudcannon.com).

~~~
raymond_klass
you might want to correct the type on your home page. "Use the tools your
love" perhaps should read "Use the tool you love" in any case, an interesting
idea, good luck.

------
vladenache
CMS Harbor [http://cmsharbor.com](http://cmsharbor.com) is a site to help
provide research information for choosing a content management solution
(reviews, comparisons between features, case studies, videos), then help you
find an implementer.

This is came to fruition due to difficulties we encountered finding reviews
and helpful research for choosing between a wide variety of CMS's in the past.

------
jferge
I am working on am intelligent locker system that will first be debuting in
the ski market. Customers can put their skis/snowboards and belongings into a
locker, and can use a mobile phone, RFID card or CC as a form of
authentication. We are doing a beta test this winter at a ski resort.
[http://mysnowgate.com](http://mysnowgate.com)

~~~
adam-_-
Anything gate instantly makes me think of scandal. May not matter but just a
heads-up.

------
meerita
I wanted to share this with you but a bit later. But let's go:
[http://notegraphy.com](http://notegraphy.com). It's a website to make notes,
apply style and share it anywhere you want. Feedback is welcome. iOS app
comming on 15th and android in august.

~~~
horyd
Reminds a bit of an Instagram for text, nice styles!

On a related note, I find myself reading and saying it more as "Noteography"
than "Notegraphy". Not sure why..

~~~
meerita
Instagram is one of the most watched examples of that kind of UI. About the
name, I cannot reply anything, it came from the owners.

------
thisjustinm
[http://glossi.com](http://glossi.com) is disrupting one of the last pilars of
20th century media - the magazine. Glossi allows anyone to create a beautiful
digital magazine that can be viewed on any device through our browser-based
WYSIWG creation platform.

------
chromex
Alchemy Engine ([http://alchemyengine.com/](http://alchemyengine.com/)) a
tookit to allow people to build and operate their own 3D MUDs. Apart of the
toolkit is integrated versions of common tools implemented with usability
preferenced over features.

------
doctorosdeck
I've been working on mmerch.com which is an e-commerce platform. Along with
the marketplaces vntge.net and sstitch.com which are all built on the same
platform and all targeted at specific niches.

------
EdwardMSmith
[http://www.camayak.com](http://www.camayak.com) \- a newsroom management and
workflow system for journalism (and other things).

------
flipcoder
[http://deployanything.com](http://deployanything.com) \-- simple right-click
file transferring with auto-accept rules

------
Sealy
[https://btc.sx/](https://btc.sx/) \- Bitcoin Trading for those who want to go
Long or Short using only Bitcoin.

------
veesahni
[http://SupportFu.com](http://SupportFu.com) \- email based customer support,
made simpler

------
sathley
www.appacitive.com A 'visual' Backend-as-a-Service platform.

